# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch Thung lũng tình yêu

## ngocha

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chừng 6km về hướng đông bắc, chìm sâu bên những sườn đồi với rừng thông quanh năm xanh biếc, Thung lũng Tình yêu là một trong những thắng cảnh thơ mộng và trữ tình của thành phố du lich Da Lat


 Nguồn : Da Lat - Du lich Da Lat - khach san tai Da Lat 

   * Thoạt đầu người Pháp gọi nơi này là Vallée d’Amour (Thung lũng Tình yêu), đến thời Bảo Đại được đổi tên thành Thung lũng Hoà bình. Năm 1953, Chủ tịch Hội đồng Thị xã Đà Lạt lúc bấy giờ là Nguyễn Vỹ đã đổi tên thành Thung lũng Tình yêu, tên gọi này tồn tại mãi cho đến ngày nay.  * Trong nửa đầu thế kỷ XX, thung lũng gần dinh Bảo Đại (dinh III) được gọi là Vallée d’Amour (Thung lũng Tình yêu), sinh viên Viện Đại học Đà Lạt nhận thấy thung lũng gần ấp Đa Thiện là nơi hẹn hò lý tưởng của thanh niên nên cũng đặt tên là Thung lũng Tình yêu.  * Hướng đạo sinh thường cắm trại ở thung lũng Đa Thiện và đặt tên Thung lũng Tình yêu với ý nghĩa tình yêu thiên nhiên, đất nước.  

 
Nguồn : Da Lat - du lich Da Lat - Khach san tai Da lat  

  Năm 1972, một đập ngăn nước được xây dựng, chắn ngang dòng suối trong thung lũng tạo ra một hồ nước rộng 13ha để chứa nước phục vụ sản xuất cho vùng Đa Thiện và tạo nên một thắng cảnh thơ mộng với mặt hồ phẳng lặng giữa những đồi thông trùng điệp, hấp dẫn khách du lich Da Lat gần xa, nhất là những lứa đôi ở khắp mọi miền đất nước.  Đập nước này thường gọi là Đập III Đa Thiện vì gắn liền với hồ Đa Thiện số 3. Trước đó, tại ấp Đa Thiện, gần đường Nguyên Tử Lực, đã xây dựng 2 đập nước khác (Đập I và Đập II Đa Thiện) nhỏ hơn dùng cho trồng rau .  


 Nguồn : Da Lat - Du lich Da Lat - khach san tai Da Lat  

  Năm 1985, Thung lũng Tình yêu được Công ty Dịch vụ Du lịch Thanh niên Đà Lạt quản lý và kinh doanh du lich Da Lat. Bằng sự nỗ lực của thế hệ trẻ, thắng cảnh Thung lũng Tình yêu] từng bước được tôn tạo, nâng cấp nhưng vẫn giữ được nét nguyên sơ của mình. Với những dịch vụ phục vụ cho khách du lich Da Lat  tham quan, vui chơi giải trí như cưỡi ngựa, đi dạo vòng hồ Đa Thiện (5km), đi ca-nô trên hồ Đa Thiện, tổ chức picnic, cắm trại, đốt lửa trại, sinh hoạt dã ngoại, chụp hình, quay phim, mua sắm hàng lưu niệm,… Thung lũng Tình yêu là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn đã đón trên nửa triệu khách du lich Da Lat trong nước và quốc tế đến tham quan hằng năm.    Khách du lich Da Lat có thể men theo những lối mòn hoặc leo cả trăm bậc cấp và đi qua những cổng hoa màu sắc rực rỡ để lên đồi Vọng Cảnh (độ cao 1565m so với mặt biển). Từ đây, Thung lũng Tình yêu hiện ra dưới mắt khách du lich Da Lat đẹp tựa như một bức tranh sinh động, lãng mạn với những con thiên nga và những cánh buồm thấp thoáng trên mặt hồ.  Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 110 năm Đà Lạt hình thành và phát triển, sáng ngày 29-4-2003 và chiều ngày 30-4-2003, Lễ hội văn hoá các dân tộc Trường Sơn - Tây Nguyên diễn ra tại Thung lũng Tình yêu đã thu hút trên 20.000 lượt khách du lich Da Lat  đến tham quan.  

 
Nguồn : Da lat - Du lich Da Lat - khach san tai Da Lat 

  Nhà trưng bày hiện vật “Đà Lạt xưa và nay”, khai trương ngày 26-4-2006, giới thiệu trên 2.000 hiện vật được cư dân Đà Lạt sử dụng từ đầu thế kỷ XX đến nay.  Khách du lich Da Lat đến Đà Lạt thường ghé lại thăm Thung lũng Tình yêu không những chỉ vì địa danh lãng mạn mà còn vì vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của cảnh quan thiên nhiên. Thung lũng Tình yêu là một thắng cảnh du lịch ngày càng trở nên quen thuộc, in đậm trong tâm thức của nhiều người, kể cả khách du lich Da Lat gần xa.   Bạn có muốn đi du lich Da Lat tự túc , bạn chưa biết nên đặt khach san tai Da Lat bạn có thể vào trang web dulichmuasam.com để biết nhiều về khach san tai Da Lat. Bạn có thể chọn khach san tai Da Lat từ 2 sao đến 5 sao . Bạn có thể nhờ nhân viên trên web tư vấn thêm cho bạn khach san tai Da Lat .   Bạn có thể liên lạc vớiHà : 0906 368 948 - 39 14 14 14 ext : 213 để biết thêm giá các khach san tai Da Lat   

Theo khach san tai Da Lat

----------

